# Bottom feeder recommendation



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

I am starting a new tank with some labs and peacocks and would like to know what type of catfish/pleco is most tolerant to potential abuse from its tankmates?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Synodontis stands up to cichlids best. But they are not terribly efficient algae eaters. I'd opt for bristlenose plecos instead if you are looking for fish solely to clean your tank, but they are more likely to be attacked by the cichlids.

Odds are better for the bristlenose if they are added to the tank at the same time as juvenile cichlids.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Odds are better for the bristlenose if they are added to the tank at the same time as juvenile cichlids.


 And it would be a good idea to get a the a pleco that's a little larger than your cichlids. I've had a BN for months that is a very efficient algae cleaner. For a long time it was not bothered at all, but my Venustus has recently taken up the hobby of pleco bashing and has taken a couple nips out of her tail. If you have a small pleco with bigger cichlids, I think you'll reduce your chances of success.


----------



## Zaela Sedai (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll recommend the BN as well. Does a great job and mine got a couple of nips in the beginning now he's left alone. He chases off the other fish for hi food. And my labs and peacocks were NEVER the ones to bother him.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

My synodontis eupterus sucks at algae cleaning, plecos are definitly better


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

Actual catfish dont eat algae. You have more of a chance of a mbuna eating algae rather than a Catfish.

Why dont you get a couple Syno. and a couple plecos. Split the difference. JUst make sure the species you get wont out grow your tank. Chris


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

This is touchy.

I do not agree with keeping Bristlenose in an African Cichlid tank, water chemistry aside, there is a chance that sooner or later they will be killed.

Many years ago i began with 2 in my Malawi tank. One got its eyes eaten and then killed within the first week. the other lasted 6-7 years before getting beaten to death. the only reason that he lasted that long is because the cichlids were small when i got him, after 6-7 years, they were adult size and better able to give the beat down.
it is one of my biggest regrets in this hobby for the Ancistrus is one of the coolest and most interesting fish i have kept...he was my favorite and i should have got him out of that tank when i had the chance 

Mud


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I think as long as you have less aggressive africans, BN plecos will do great. I have heard about plecos getting their eyes eaten out by fish, but with BN's I have not heard of this being the case so much because of the bristles they have on their face. Problem with synodonitis is they are much better off being kept in groups of 3 or more, and they will not be great for algae cleaning. But they do make great tank mates for africans as bottom feeders


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

With labs and peacocks, the bristlenose should do fine but as Mudkicker notes, the larger and more aggressive Africans would not be so good with bristlenose or other smaller plecos.

I have a bunch of juvie Africans in a tank with a bunch of baby bristlenose. As far as water differences--I spread out baby bristlenose into all the tanks I could and the ones in the African tanks are growing faster than the ones in the softer, lower pH water. That surprised me.

Also, avoid the long-fin varieties in your African tank. No need to have long fins that might tempt your Africans to nip at them. Frankly, you may not see much of your bristlenose anyway, they like to hide.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

We have kept Bushy nose with no problems. If you feel that they will not work then get a regular pleco. When they out grow your tank you will have to take them to a LFS and return them for a smaller one.

definitely stay away from Lonkfin varieties


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

bristlenose all the way. dont get a regular aka common pleco, they produce more waste then they clean once they get some size on them, get a brstlnose or two ull be happy


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, weldeng never said whether he wanted an algae eater. I DO think Synodontis stand up to cichlid aggression better than bristlenose which was the original question.

weldeng, did you get your answer? :thumb:


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Well he asked what type of catfish or pleco would be best, which I think syno's and BN's fit the category he wanted. Yes weldeng, it is up to you to decide which route to take, you got some very good informative answers here, which tell you the positives and negatives


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

Yes, I agree, Just make sure you dont get fish that get too big.


----------



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Well, weldeng never said whether he wanted an algae eater. I DO think Synodontis stand up to cichlid aggression better than bristlenose which was the original question.
> 
> weldeng, did you get your answer? :thumb:


I could not find a Bristlenose at any of my LFS so I got a regular pleco. It is holding up well so far but it is prettty lazy and hides all day in caves. The seven Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" I have in the tank are leaving it alone so far; however, I think I will keep on the lookout for a BN.


----------



## Athos710 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you want a true bottom feeder and not an algae eater a group (4+) of yoyo loaches works quite well. I have 6 adult yoyos in with my demasoni and labs. They eat anything that's left as I am a chronic over feeder. When they were growing out I saw a number of times a 4" yoyo drive a 3" demasoni away from its little piece of the tank at that time.
Clown loaches are also supposed to be good if you have a tank big enough for them to grow into.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Best algae eater by my experience is the Rubbernose/rubberlip/bulldog. But they're so small... that can cause issues itself. I drop these into the breeder and growout tanks and honestly, I don't have to clean the glass. They're AWESOME. Much better than my bristlenose.

I like Syndonis Multiplunctatus. They're expensive... but more social and outgoing than Petricola. I have Petricola in one tank.. they are only seen rarely and at feeding time. My Multi's explore the tank every evening as a group. They're awesome.... and I think they look better than petricola.

I suggesta mix... Syndonis and a Rubbernose Pleco. Actually.. I have a Queen Arbescense in my 125 which is just beautiful and does a surpisingly good job for what she is. She comes out a lot, doesn't get too big though, but looks awesome. White with black stripes all over.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Best algae eater by my experience is the Rubbernose/rubberlip/bulldog. But they're so small... that can cause issues itself. I drop these into the breeder and growout tanks and honestly, I don't have to clean the glass. They're AWESOME. Much better than my bristlenose.

I like Syndonis Multiplunctatus. They're expensive... but more social and outgoing than Petricola. I have Petricola in one tank.. they are only seen rarely and at feeding time. My Multi's explore the tank every evening as a group. They're awesome.... and I think they look better than petricola.

I suggesta mix... Syndonis and a Rubbernose Pleco. Actually.. I have a Queen Arbescense in my 125 which is just beautiful and does a surpisingly good job for what she is. She comes out a lot, doesn't get too big though, but looks awesome. White with black stripes all over.(thin stripes, not thick ones like the zebra pleco.. also MUCH cheaper)


----------

